# Canadian Wireless Frequency Regulations



## FlashBang (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi,

I was hoping to get an answer or redirect in regards to legal/illegal frequency ranges in Canada (Quebec, more specifically) for wireless microphones. 

I have several very old sets - one marked frequency 186.200 Mhz, one marked 770.100 - 790.100 Mhz, one marked 782.000 - 806.000 Mhz.

My sound guy wasn't able to come across Canada-specific regulations and asked me to put the question to you guys. Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Nov 14, 2011)

Not my field but I think it's covered in Industry Canada's RSS-123
RSS-123 - Licensed Low-Power Radio Apparatus - Spectrum Management and Telecommunications


http://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/smt-gst.nsf/eng/sf01323.html


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Table 1 seems to be what I should be looking at, and I get the feeling that 186.200 would be fine as it is mentioned but the 700+ range is no longer legal. 

These are really just guesses based on info I don't quite understand, so more help would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 14, 2011)

I suggest reference to this Industry Canada document: SAB-001-10: Low-power Licensed Radiocommunication Devices, Including Wireless Microphones, in the Band 698-806 MHz - Spectrum Management and Telecommunications
It identifies 31 March 2011 as the cutoff date for use of wireless mics above 698 MHz...


----------

